# 1.8L 8V ITB'd Dyno results



## CdnDub (Dec 3, 2002)

1.8L 8V, ported head, stock valves, TT 288deg cam, 12:1 CR, Megasquirt, stock ignition components, 2.5" exhaust, stock bottom end other than 81.5mm new german pistons, ARP rod and head bolts and GSXR750 ITBS with a custom manifold.
Realized i'd dropped this in the Mk1 forum.. but that its probably better in the 8V tech forum


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 1.8L 8V ITB'd Dyno results (CdnDub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That's pretty impressive Dave, kudos.


----------



## Slow1.8 (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: 1.8L 8V ITB'd Dyno results (ABA Scirocco)*

It's amazing what ITBs and MegaSquirt does to a little 8v








Have you thought about upgrading to a 2.0


----------



## CdnDub (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: 1.8L 8V ITB'd Dyno results (Slow1.8)*

Whole car comes apart after this weekend.. i'm moving on to something else..
The whole point of me building this was to prove you can make good power with stock displacement as long as you do the engineering around it..
I got tired of hearing just bolt in an ABA or a 3A.. or do a 16V 2L swap.. or turbo it..
And wanted to bring things back to the roots of NA VW tuning.. our little 1.8L 8V that got me hooked on mk1's
So i spent more time than money and made some good numbers.. Its a lot more than just megasquirt and ITB's.. theres some careful headwork, port design, intake runner design, compression calcs both dynamic and static, cooling system engineering and design.. It took a lot of work to get there reliably but i have no doubt in my mind that this motor would happily put this power out every day for the next 50,000km's without fault as long as i changed the oil and the plugs.
These are wheel horsepower and torque figures for anyone interested
Cheers,
Dave



_Modified by CdnDub at 12:26 AM 7-31-2004_


----------



## Slow1.8 (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: 1.8L 8V ITB'd Dyno results (CdnDub)*

Really? So that's it... no more work on the ITB? 
That's cool, why not prove you can get 200 out of an 8v?


----------



## CdnDub (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: 1.8L 8V ITB'd Dyno results (Slow1.8)*

well.. the head is going to a local, the block to another local and the ITB's and Manifold to yet another seperate local
I'll be helping tune all three.. and all three will run megasquirt so we'll see where things end up..
the ITB's will stay on an autoX 1.8L..
I guess i'm just done with this project i've proved my point and am happy to let someone else take the chalice and give it a go on a 2L .. namely Andrew Stauffer








I had my fun and learned a lot and would like to move on to doing a turbo project next.
My next goal is not a VW at all actually <feel free to boo and hiss> but it is german.. I plan to see just how much power i can safely squeeze out of a BMW 3.2L M30 inline 6 using a BIG turbo and megasquirt or one of its derivatives.
I'm aiming for the 500crank mark in a reliable vehicle.. so we'll see what happens.
I'm always chasing new goals and new projects so those who know me well expect me not to dwell on a project.


----------



## Slow1.8 (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: 1.8L 8V ITB'd Dyno results (CdnDub)*

People are getting 400+ tq to the wheels on stock m20 (with mega-squirt) so I can imagine 500-700 to the wheels on a good moddifyed 3.2 (m30)








Good move! BMW kicks ass (no offense to vw)


----------



## CdnDub (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: 1.8L 8V ITB'd Dyno results (Slow1.8)*

Yeah i know of one or two M30's making 700crank with a big TO4e @22psi on a 3.8L so this should be quite doable..
People are even making 400whp NonIntercooled at 15psi on a 3.5L with stock management. 
so I'm not testing new waters just seeing how reliable i can make it.


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: 1.8L 8V ITB'd Dyno results (CdnDub)*

Sweet, that is one sick torque curve. Majority of the the area under the graph is right where it would be used the most.
Much respect Dave. By the way, thats 100hp per liter for those who were wondering. And that 165lb-ft of torque at the crank. You won't see any GSR's doing that.
I'm going onto a simple turbo project too. I've been doing alot of research, IM if you want ask anything.
Imagine what it would have done with a bigger cam


----------



## screamin8vgti (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: 1.8L 8V ITB'd Dyno results (CdnDub)*

killer number's man, hopefully i can get close to that out of my 2045cc, i'm running euro cis for now, but when i can afford i'd love to try some itb's and megasquirt


----------



## CdnDub (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: 1.8L 8V ITB'd Dyno results (screamin8vgti)*

after working on a 2L 16V with headwork, 272 cams, forged pistons and balanced bottom end with a stock intake manifold, cone filter.. and megasquirt running the show for fuel alone <Ignition was done by an Accel box>
And getting it dyno tuned at 177whp and 162ft/lbs all under 7k I think a proper engine management system had a lot more to do with my success than the ITB's
But on the other hand I would have loved to see that 16V with ITB's as well i think it would have been up over 200whp with the other mods.


----------



## Impact_Wrench (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: 1.8L 8V ITB'd Dyno results (CdnDub)*

did you get a chance to take the car to Mission before it gets taken apart? I'd really like to see that thing run the 1/4 mile before its dissasembled.


----------



## CdnDub (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: 1.8L 8V ITB'd Dyno results (Impact_Wrench)*

Sorry dude.. dissaseembly has already started. Car will re-emerge with a new owner with the same management/ITB's and chassis on a different 1.8L
we'll see if it makes similar power as a Cmod autoX dedicated car


----------



## 16V Hare (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: 1.8L 8V ITB'd Dyno results (CdnDub)*








wow, that's pretty impressive for a 1.8 bottom end. Nice work!


----------



## Slow1.8 (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: 1.8L 8V ITB'd Dyno results (16V Hare)*

More like it's pretty impressive for a 8v


----------



## vdubn4x4chik (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: 1.8L 8V ITB'd Dyno results (Slow1.8)*


----------

